
'Uber for Poop' Aims to Break Up Senegal's Toilet Cartel - tener
https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2018/07/27/633171643/uber-for-poop-aims-to-break-up-senegals-septic-cartel
======
dspillett
Plain text (fast, low bandwidth, no tracking) article:
[https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=633171643](https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=633171643)

